# Ideas for an Adult Fear Factor??



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

I did a fear factor party a couple of years ago and everyone is still talking about it...so this year, "the fear is back"! I could use some imaginative ideas for some "tasks". We have approximately 65 to 80 people per year at our party, so I break them into teams of 12 or so. I want to make sure that each person on the team will participate or that team will be eliminated. This is great when you put people on teams that don't know each other, so they don't want to look like "wussies" to each other.

Looking forward to some ideas from all....

Thanks!


----------



## OKHaunting (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like a really fun idea. I'll be curious to see what ideas everyone comes up with as well. What did you have the teams do last time thefallenone?


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

a thousand year old egg (black egg, very gross) and balut (not sure if that's how you spell it) - duck egg with embrio inside. You can find them in Asian markets.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm, this isn't very much of a scavenger hunt or fear factor, but last year we filmed our own horror movies. We only had 17 people there and divided into 4 groups. We asked several guests to bring their digital cameras. Each team got to chose 3 props from the decorations and were assigned different areas (the back yard, a nearby park, the neighbor's garage) They were given a thermos full of hot mulled wine (warm blood) and 20 minutes to creat a 5 minute film. Then we all watched them and prizes were given for best splatter scene, best suspense, best use of a corpse - whatever we could think of. The guests loved it


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

This was post last year regarding my Fear Factor in 2005....I am getting alot of requests from guests to bring the fear back, and I don't want to use the same tasks as before...any ideas are greatly appreciated!


We had a Fear Factor party in 2005. We had 65 people at our party and this is how we handled it...

I divided everyone into teams of 13 per team (total of 5 teams). I made sure that there were no spouses, best friends or close acquaintances on the same teams (very important!) They were all to complete the "tasks" and if one person on the team did not complete it, the entire team would be eliminated! With this, because most of them were strangers on the team, no one wanted to be known as the "wimp" the rest of the night...I had placed everyone in lines per teams.

Task 1 - The Taste Task - Zombie Vomit - I made a concoction of cooked pea soup (Campbells) chilled over night, some boiled rice for texture and poured into the little 2 oz dixie cups. I had beaten a dozen egg whites for the frothy part that looked like spit and placed a 1/2 teaspoon on top of the drink. Each person had their own cup and could drink only when the person before them finished theirs. So in other words, one at a time. The last team to finish was eliminated. I only had one person actually puke and could not finish. That team was eliminated.

Task 2 - The Pass - Everyone was given a tablespoon and had to place the spoon in their mouths (handle first of course) and place their hands behind their backs. The team had pass a hard boiled egg on the spoon from the front of the line to the end of the line. If the egg dropped, they had to restart from the beginning. The last team to finish was eliminated.

Task 3 - The Skit - The last 3 teams remaining had exactly 10 minutes to come up with a skit to be acted out in front of the two losing teams. The skit had to use all the characters that each of their costumes represented. Each team acted out their skits one at a time and after the last team the eliminated people voted on the best skit. That team was the final winner(s)! Each person of the winning team was given a gift bag that included a werewolf horror movie DVD, bag of popcorn and a couple of boxes of movie candy. As the theme of our party was "Werewolves".


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

When we had our fear factor party, we mixed lime jello (with extra water, so it got thick and slimy but didn't harden all the way), canned swiss chard compete with the juice, and tapioca, so it looked like punch made from pond water with fish egg and seaweed floating in it, it looked, tasted, and smelled DISGUSTING, but was completely harmless. 

We also bought canned onions and painted pupils on them with blue food coloring and made bloodshot lines with red food coloring (if you just touch the red food coloring to the onion, it spreads along the natural "viens" of the onion), and served them as eyeballs. We cleaned some nice autumn leaves, put them on a plate with the eyeball on top and served them under a silver dome (made from a cheap plastic mixing bowl with a wooden knob glued to the top and spray painted silver), like gourmet food.


----------



## mitcheg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

Two years ago we had a "Wheel of Torture" in which our party goers had to spin a wheel and do whatever the spinner landed on. One of the spaces was a "Blood Clot Shot". More affectionately know as a cement mixer. It's lemon juice and bailey's irish cream. To get the blood aspect, we added red food coloring to the lemond juice. You place the blood (red lemon juice) into one dixie cup and the plasma (bailey's) in another. They take the plasma shot and hold it in their mouth then add the blood. The bailey's and lemon juice coagulate and become chunky in their mouth, then they have to swallow it. It was pretty funny to watch people's reaction when the reaction began.


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

Could you please fill me in more on the Wheeel of Torture?? How many "tortures" did you have, what were they and how did you make the wheel, etc...If you have any pics that be great also.

The Blood Clot shot sounds great! It would be hilarious to watch peoples faces when they have that stuff in their mouth.

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

The party is over and was successful! The Fear Factor went over great, as I had quite a lot of new faces attending this years party! When I gathered everyone around to let them know that they have entered a Fear Factor party, the silence was deafening! Then I informed them that they all were participating in teams. No one was being left out. To see their faces go from smiles to looks of fear was worth it!

1st task - What's Your Poison - Had everyone drink the infamous "Brain Hemorrage" shot. Very gross looking, some people had to choke it down, some held their noses (wussies) and others just slammed them. Last team to finish was eliminated.

2nd task - Naked Kisses - Each team was given some pretty bulky work gloves and a very small pail of Hershey Kisses. The task was to unwrap as many kisses as possible using only the work gloves and one person at a time. The team with the least amount of unwrapped kisses was eliminated.

3rd task - Under Arrest - Each team chose their "rescue person" and the remaining members were handcuffed to each other. The Rescue person had to untie a series of knots (13 knots, of course) and then open the box which had a smaller box with a hole in the top. They had to reach in the hole with one hand and search for the key to unlock their team mates. The smaller box contained a cauldron contained with spaghetti, some other weird feely stuff. They were unable to see what it was that they were touching. Last team unlocked was eliminated.

4th task and the Finals - Horror Film Festival - As each guest arrived at the party, I had them write down what they fear the most. I folded their fear and placed it in a container. With this said, I had the team members draw one fear per person and then each team had 10 minutes to come up with a horror film using each of the fears their team drew. It was hilarious to see each team act out the fears. Titles of the "films" were, 3 Spiders in the Park, Airport of Terror, Horror at the Circus. The Airport of Terror won the finale, as the eliminated teams were the "film critics" and awarded the short film with an Academy Award! The winning team was each given a gift bag of a DVD horror movie, a bag of popcorn, some Fear Factor candy and liquor.

The rest of the night went well with the costume contest and the constant buzz of the Fear Factor "horror films".

Last guests left at 5 am. Yikes!


----------

